# moderator



## winegrower

Βλέπω συχνά την Ειρήνη να αναφέρεται στον εαυτό της ως "επιμελήτρια" του φόρουμ και μ' όλο το σεβασμό στα γαλόνια της, μου κάνει λίγο σχολείο ή νοσοκομείο. Νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει καλλίτερα το συντονίστρια. Τί λέτε;


----------



## Δημήτρης

Στα άλλα φόρουμ που συμμετέχω λέμε είτε "συντονιστής" είτε -καταχρηστικά- "διαχειριστής".

Άρα ψήφος στο "συντονίστρια".


----------



## makot

Αν το πάμε μεταφραστικά, το 'συντονίστρια' είναι πιο σύγχρονο.
Ετυμολογικά... η Ειρήνη *και *επιμελείται *και* συντονίζει
Πρακτικά, τώρα, έχουμε πρόβλημα... Η Ειρήνη επίσης: βοηθάει, κατευθύνει, συνετίζει, διοργανώνει, μεριμνά, υποδέχεται (και σίγουρα έχω ξεχάσει άλλα τόσα).
Προτείνω να την πούμε ΗΡΩΙΔΑ


----------



## cougr

makot said:


> Προτείνω να την πούμε ΗΡΩΙΔΑ



 Αυτό να λέγεται.

 Κάπου κάπου χρησιμοποιήται και το "επόπτης/ρια" αλλά από ότι φαίνεται δεν έχει και τόσο απήχηση.


----------



## orthophron

winegrower said:


> Βλέπω συχνά την Ειρήνη να αναφέρεται στον εαυτό της ως "επιμελήτρια" του φόρουμ και μ' όλο το σεβασμό στα γαλόνια της, μου κάνει λίγο σχολείο ή νοσοκομείο. Νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει καλλίτερα το συντονίστρια. Τί λέτε;


Δε μου λες; Πού ήσουνα όταν γυρεύαμε γνώμες; click me


----------



## cougr

winegrower said:


> Νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει καλλίτερα το συντονίστρια. Τί λέτε;



Μετά θα πρέπει να βρούμε άλλη μετάφραση για το "coordinator".


----------



## apmoy70

Μια...μοδίστρα είναι και τίποτ'άλλο


----------



## winegrower

orthophron said:


> Δε μου λες; Πού ήσουνα όταν γυρεύαμε γνώμες; click me


 Sorry, δεν είμαι τόσο παλιός κι ούτε ήταν εύκολο να το ελέγξω πριν, μέσω  WR- search machine.


----------



## winegrower

cougr said:


> Μετά θα πρέπει να βρούμε άλλη μετάφραση για το "coordinator".


 ΟΚ, συντονιστής είναι πιο κοντά στο coordinator αλλά μη με τρελλάνετε τώρα όλοι ότι moderator σημαίνει επιμελητής!


----------



## ireney

Να σε τρελάνω εγώ; 
Όχι, σοβαρά, ακόμα προβληματίζομαι για την σωστή μετάφραση του "moderator" τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά το "forum moderator".
Επειδή με το "ένας" και "κανείς" η προτάσεις θα γίνουν μακαρόνια θα κάνω το μέγιστο έγκλημα και θα χρησιμοποιήσω πρώτο ενικό!!
Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε: Συντονίζω; Αμέ! Επιμελούμαι; Βεβαίως. Τι από τα δύο κάνω περισσότερο; Εγώ λέω "επιμελούμαι". Αριά και που, άμα η συζήτηση εξοκείλει βάζω το χεράκι μου. Σπανίως όμως. Και ενίοτε στέλνω και κανά προσωπικό μήνυμα. 
Επιμελούμαι. Ουυυ αμέ! Αλλάζω τίτλους, συνενώνω όμοια θέματα συζήτησης ή διαδοχικά μηνύματα του ίδιου μέλους, διαχωρίζω θέματα συζήτησης σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα "μια ερώτηση ανά θεματική ενότητα", διαγράφω, βάζω κεφαλαία, αλλάζω τίτλους. 
Έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ, η δουλειά μου μοιάζει περισσότερο με αυτή του επιμελητή βιβλίων (μετάφρασης ή μη), παρά με συντονιστή ομάδας ή συζήτησης. 
Δεν λέω ότι αυτή είναι η σωστή μετάφραση σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις φυσικά (συνήθως το "συντονιστής" είναι η καλύτερη μετάφραση με διαφορά, αν όχι η μόνη δόκιμη), ούτε λέω ότι και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είμαι σωστή, δεν έχω και το αλάθητο η γυναίκα, αλλά είπα να πω κι εγώ την άποψή μου σαν ταπεινή μοδιστρούλα  

Υ.Γ. Και το "επόπτης" καλό ακούγεται αλλά εκεί είναι που δεν θα συμμετέχω καθόλου! Θα έχουν όλοι την εικόνα του αρπακτικού με το αετίσιο μάτι (τρομάρα μου ο στραβούλιακας) που τα πανθ' ορά! Άσε που μπορεί να με περάσετε και για λάινσμαν!

Υ.Γ. 2 Άσχετο: Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, όταν γράφω ως επιμελήτρια/συντονίστρια/διαχειρίστρια/επόπτρια/μοδίστρα/καφετζού, πάντα γράφω με γραμματοσειρά bleu  (προσοχή στην προφορά!) και 99,99% με έντονη γραφή και ένα "Σημείωμα επιμελητή" στην αρχή του μηνύματος. Συνεπώς, ό,τι δεν είναι bleu, είναι μήνυμα όπως οποιουδήποτε άλλου μέλους. Θεωρητικά λοιπόν αυτό το υστερόγραφο θα έπρεπε να το γράψω σε κάποιο τρίτο χρώμα, όπως, ας πούμε, ροζουλί.


----------



## orthophron

Καταρχήν δεν πιστεύω ότι ένας moderator του Αγγλικού sub-forum κάνει κάνει κάτι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο.
Αν θέλαμε λοιπόν να αντιστοιχίσουμε τη λέξη moderator (όπως παρουσιάζεται στο forum) με μια Ελληνική, αλήθεια, ποια έννοια της λέξης θα προσπαθούσαμε να αποδώσουμε; Ανοίγοντας ένα σύγχρονο λεξικό θα δούμε ότι περιέχεται ο ακόλουθος ορισμός (που πιθανόν να μην υπήρχε κατά την προ-διαδικτυακή εποχή) :
moderate: to monitor (the conversations in an on-line chatroom) for bad language, inapropriate content, etc. (from Collins Dictionary). Λογικά, οδηγούμαστε στο εποπτεύω / επιμελούμαι.


----------

